

My Gmail is fast again - wyclif
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2010/06/my-gmail-is-fast-again.html

======
ErrantX
Or in other words, yet another example of:

"How to get meaningful support from Google"

\- be an internet personality in a community with enough clout to make noise

\- write blog post

\- wait

\- profit?? :)

Seriously, though, glad it was all worked out (and, more to the point, we now
have a teeny tiny indication as to where this issue stems from - for other
users with problems)

~~~
_Lemon_
This guy is more than just an Internet celebrity though, this guy runs a
search engine as a competitor to them -- why are they watching his blog? (Or
did they come across it by accident?)

Speculative comment ahoy!

~~~
ugh
It might also just be that some people who work at Google who know some people
working on Gmail read HN or his blog. They seem like the right demographic :)

------
KingOfB
Are they helping out anyone or just people that complain loudly? My gmail has
been killing me lately.

~~~
ScottWhigham
Are you internet famous and have a blog that people read? Then "Yes"!

------
gojomo
If you want support for a Google product, write a letter to the 'Bits' blog of
the NYTimes.

------
petercooper
I once worked with some reasonably large shared Web hosting companies and they
frequently "oversold" on bandwidth, capacity, and the like - quite normal
practice in the field.. and if people complained about slowness (perhaps their
server was unlucky to have a handful of heavy users on it), they could be
moved to quieter servers.

Seems like a similar thing is happening with GMail. The difference, though, is
that most GMail users aren't paying a bean ;-)

------
forkqueue
I think they swapped my account onto the old servers Gabe was on, because
whilst mine was fast when I read the article, suddenly it's very slow (as in,
30 seconds to send an email slow).

I'd love to use Google Apps for my business, all employees already have
Android phones so from that point of view it's a great idea. Things like this
are what is stopping me from actually doing it.

That and I don't know if I could stand to be parted from mutt.

------
againstyou
i hope they can move all others accounts, including mine, to a _different set
of servers_

------
latch
squeaky wheel...

------
RyanDScott
maybe they had you on an old cluster of commodore 64s they had repurposed for
serving gmail?

------
igorgue
This is ridiculous, my ex-girlfriend once had this problem and she emailed
support (I suggested her to do that) and got fixed.

This guy said he tried to send a support request to gmail but I bet he didn't.
He said he had trouble finding the forms but even my ex found them.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
I emailed support.

